
Advice on a Startup Idea - inside__world
I have this idea that could help mobile developers and non-technical publishers of mobile apps. Before I start coding it, I&#x27;d like to know whether it&#x27;s worth doing. Please be as brutality honest as you can; my feelings won&#x27;t get hurt:<p>I am thinking to develop software to help bridge the gap between design and engineering by making software that auto-generates native code as one selects from a wide-variety of editable UI templates and as one clicks-and-drags from many polished UI elements.<p>This way, the developer can save time working on the front-end and concentrate on the back-end. On the other hand, publishers can save time by having a starting point and a defined vision for a developer.<p>Unlike other solutions (such as cross-platform frameworks), no coding will be required to use the software. Nor is it meant to be an IDE. It&#x27;s just a way to get your UI&#x2F;UX code ready in an automated way.<p>What do you think?
======
rahimnathwani
Try to find all the existing products that do a similar thing, and see if you
can 'sell' them, i.e. get customers to buy or use them. You will learn about
how difficult it is to make a product to address the need and, more
importantly, discover whether the need really exists, and what you'd need to
do to make your first few sales.

~~~
inside__world
Thank you for the advice.

